# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Uusi foorumiohjelmisto

## vko

Uusi ohjelmisto on saatu siis k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n. T&#228;ss&#228; muutama erilaisuus vanhaan verrattuna:

Etusivulla viimeisin viesti -sarakkeessa p&#228;&#228;see ensimm&#228;iseen lukemattomaan viestiin klikkaamalla viestiketjun otsikkoa. Nuolesta p&#228;&#228;see viestiketjun viimeiseen viestiin.Viestiketjulistoissa viestiketjun otsikosta p&#228;&#228;see ketjun alkuun, vasemmalla puolella olevasta alasp&#228;in osoittavasta nuolesta ensimm&#228;iseen lukemattomaan viestiin ja oikealle osoittavasta nuolesta viimeiseen viestiin.
Lis&#228;ksi vanhaan ohjelmistoon tehdyist&#228; muutoksista n&#228;kyy viesteiss&#228; joitain outouksia, esimerkiksi [mod]-tageissa olleita moderaattorien viestej&#228;. My&#246;s viesteiss&#228; olevat linkit muihin viestiketjuihin ovat rikki (otsikkorivill&#228; n&#228;kyv&#228;t osoitteet tulevat viel&#228; l&#228;hiaikoina muuttumaan, mutta n&#228;m&#228; nykyiset toimivat my&#246;s jatkossa). N&#228;m&#228; tullaan yll&#228;pidon ja moderaattorien toimesta korjaamaan mahdollisimman pian.

Foorumin tekstien k&#228;&#228;nn&#246;s suomeksi on my&#246;s hiukan kesken. L&#228;hes kaikki normaaliin k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n liittyvist&#228; teksteist&#228; on k&#228;&#228;nnetty, mutta esimerkiksi FAQ on t&#228;ysin englanninkielinen. Kaikki tekstit pyrit&#228;&#228;n kuitenkin k&#228;&#228;nt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n suomeksi mahdollisimman pian. My&#246;s erin&#228;iset englanninkieliset painonapit tullaan tekem&#228;&#228;n uusiksi suomenkielisin&#228;.

K&#228;ytt&#228;jien tulee my&#246;s asettaa avatarinsa ja nimens&#228; uudelleen j&#228;senasetuksista. K&#228;ytt&#228;jien lukemattomien viestien merkit ovat ik&#228;v&#228; kyll&#228; my&#246;s v&#228;&#228;rin, mutta toimivat samalla periaatteella kuin vanhassakin. Kyseisi&#228; tietoja ei saatu siirretty&#228;. My&#246;s muut asetukset on hyv&#228; k&#228;yd&#228; l&#228;pi. Asetuksia voi muuttaa yl&#228;osan navigointipalkista J&#228;senasetukset-linkist&#228;; avautuvalta sivulta vasemman puolen valikosta Asetukset-v&#228;liotsikon alta l&#246;ytyv&#228;t kaikki t&#228;rkeimm&#228;t.

T&#228;h&#228;n ketjuun voi kirjoittaa eteen osuneista ongelmista, omituisuuksista yms. P&#228;ivit&#228;n t&#228;t&#228; ensimm&#228;ist&#228; viesti&#228; tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## ultrix

Vanhalla ohjelmistolla luin aina muutaman kerran päivässä kaikki lukemattomat viestit klikkaamalla lukemattomien viestien listan tabeiksi. 

Miten listaan lukemattomat viestit nyt lukeakseni ne?

----------


## vko

> Vanhalla ohjelmistolla luin aina muutaman kerran p&#228;iv&#228;ss&#228; kaikki lukemattomat viestit klikkaamalla lukemattomien viestien listan tabeiksi. 
> 
> Miten listaan lukemattomat viestit nyt lukeakseni ne?


Yksi vaihtoehto on ottaa navigointipalkista "Uudet viestit", joka hakee edellisen k&#228;ynnin j&#228;lkeen p&#228;ivittyneet viestiketjut. Hakutuloksista avaa sitten viestiketjun otsikon vasemmalla puolella olevasta alasp&#228;in osoittavasta nuolesta kunkin ketjun auki. Tuosta linkist&#228; aukeaa viel&#228;p&#228; oikea kohta ketjusta, pieni parannus vanhaan.  :Smile: 

(Nyt ensimm&#228;isell&#228; kerralla tuo "Uudet viestit"-haku n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; kaikki viimeisen 31 p&#228;iv&#228;n aikana p&#228;ivittyneet viestiketjut, mutta kunhan lukee sielt&#228; ne oikeasti uusimmat ja t&#228;m&#228;n j&#228;lkeen foorumin etusivulta merkkaa kaikki viestit luetuiksi, alkaa homma taas toimimaan.)

EDIT: Lis&#228;t&#228;&#228;n viel&#228; sen verran, ett&#228; viimeisen 24 tunnin aikana p&#228;ivittyneet (lukemattomat ja luetut) viestiketjut saa t&#228;st&#228; linkist&#228;.

----------


## JudgeT

Ainakin s-postiosoitteen vaihtaminen johtaa uudelleenrekisteröitymiseen. Jos sitä ei huomaa tehdä, lähes kaikki jlf:n toiminnot ovat pois päältä. Älkää te muut tehkö samaa virhettä  :Wink:

----------


## vko

> Ainakin s-postiosoitteen vaihtaminen johtaa uudelleenrekisteröitymiseen. Jos sitä ei huomaa tehdä, lähes kaikki jlf:n toiminnot ovat pois päältä. Älkää te muut tehkö samaa virhettä


Niin, siis uusi sähköpostiosoite pitää tietenkin vahvistaa, eli kyseiseen osoitteeseen lähetetään sähköposti jossa on aktivointikoodi. Linkkiä klikataan ja homma taas kunnossa. Tällä pyritään varmistamaan, että jäsenillä on toimiva sähköpostiosoite jäsenasetuksissa. Eli kunhan pistää oman osoitteensa ja kirjoittaa sen oikein, saa aktivoinnin suoritettua heti.

----------


## JE

Onko tässä uudessa formaatissa omien viestien jälkikäteinen sormeilu mahdollista? Eli jos kirjotaa kirjotus vihreen niin voiko sellaisen korjata omin avuin jälkikäteen? En ainakaan vielä mistään löytänyt sellaista toimintoa.

----------


## vko

> Onko tässä uudessa formaatissa omien viestien jälkikäteinen sormeilu mahdollista? Eli jos kirjotaa kirjotus vihreen niin voiko sellaisen korjata omin avuin jälkikäteen? En ainakaan vielä mistään löytänyt sellaista toimintoa.


Viestin oikeassa alakulmassa on Edit-nappi (joka kyllä käännetään Muokkaa-napiksi myöhemmin). Tällä hetkellä on asetettu niin, että virheet tulisi korjata 30 minuutin kuluessa viestin kirjoituksesta. Tämän jälkeen normaalikäyttäjä ei pysty viestiä muokkaamaan vaan avuksi tarvitaan moderaattoria.

----------


## JE

Aivan. Tämä selvensi, edellinen viestini kun oli muutoksen jälkeen ensimmäiseni.

----------


## Ozzy

Ok,mutta yksinkertaisista asioista on tehty turhan hankalia.Esim. pikainen lukeminen  on turhan hankalaa, ja noi oranssit läpyskät... eihän niitä erota, varsinkin kun niitä näyttää olevan eri tasoisia. Punainen Huutomerkki tai joku muu uusien viestien merkiksi! Ja nämä jeesustelevat  hyväksymiskommentit oavt turhia...eihän tässä idiootteja olla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jeps. Graafinen ulkoasu on todellakin sekavampi kuin vanhalla, mikä tekee käyttämisestä vaikeampaa. Tavallisen käyttäjän kannalta siis siirtyminen on huononnus, mutta ei kylläkään kovin suuri. Mutta muutosta perusteltiin sillä, että se tekee moderaattorien työstä helpompaa. Hyväksyn tämän täysin, sillä ilmeisestikin foorumin ylläpito tapahtuu vapaaehtoistyönä ja käyttö puolestaan on ilmaista. Siis on selvä, että ylläpidon tarpeet ovat ensimmäisellä sijalla niin kauan kuin tavallisen käyttäjän tarpeet on kohtuudella huomioitu. Ja kyllä foorumin käyttö yhäkin on varsin vaivatonta.

----------


## vko

> Graafinen ulkoasu on todellakin sekavampi kuin vanhalla, mik&#228; tekee k&#228;ytt&#228;misest&#228; vaikeampaa.


K&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; n&#228;ill&#228; ei hirvitt&#228;v&#228;sti eroa ole, itse olen k&#228;ytt&#228;nyt molempia ohjelmistoja my&#246;s ihan normaalina k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;n&#228;. Mutta tottakai, kun on tottunut toiseen niin uusi on aina sekavaa. Vanhaa ohjelmistoa oli viilailtu sielt&#228; t&#228;&#228;lt&#228; hieman "inhinmillisemm&#228;ksi" ja niin tulee k&#228;ym&#228;&#228;n t&#228;m&#228;n uudenkin osalta. Eik&#228; p&#228;ivityst&#228; nyt ihan t&#228;ysin yll&#228;pidollisista syist&#228; tehty, kyll&#228; t&#228;st&#228; l&#246;ytyy k&#228;ytt&#228;jillekin hyv&#228;&#228;.

Uusia (viel&#228; ei-mainostettuja) ominaisuuksia l&#246;ytyy paljon (esimerkiksi pieni&#228; kuvia voi l&#228;hett&#228;&#228; nyt suoraan foorumille, ei tarvitse olla omaa webbitilaa); kaikkea "pient&#228; kivaa", jotka loppupeleiss&#228; helpottavat ihan normaalia lukemista ja kirjoittamista. N&#228;ist&#228; lis&#228;&#228; my&#246;hemmin, kunhan nyt ensin kaikki toivutaan alkuj&#228;rkytyksest&#228;.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eira

Kai tuollaiset karmeat kielioppivirheet korjataan jatkossa, kuten esim. tätä viestiketjua lukemassa 1 jäsentä ja 1 vierasta!

----------


## vko

> Kai tuollaiset karmeat kielioppivirheet korjataan jatkossa, kuten esim. tätä viestiketjua lukemassa 1 jäsentä ja 1 vierasta!


Ohjelmisto kun on alunperin suunniteltu näyttämään vain englantia eivätkä kaikki tekniset ratkaisut ole vielä tästä eroon päässeet, on joitain pätkiä yllättävän vaikea suomentaa. Näitä Eiran mainitsemia on nyt vähän paranneltu. Lisää saa ilmoittaa, jos silmiin osuu.

----------


## killerpop

> Kaikki tekstit pyrit&#228;&#228;n kuitenkin k&#228;&#228;nt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n suomeksi mahdollisimman pian. My&#246;s erin&#228;iset englanninkieliset painonapit tullaan tekem&#228;&#228;n uusiksi suomenkielisin&#228;.
> 
> Ohjelmisto kun on alunperin suunniteltu n&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n vain englantia eiv&#228;tk&#228; kaikki tekniset ratkaisut ole viel&#228; t&#228;st&#228; eroon p&#228;&#228;sseet, on joitain p&#228;tki&#228; yll&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;n vaikea suomentaa. N&#228;it&#228; Eiran mainitsemia on nyt v&#228;h&#228;n paranneltu. Lis&#228;&#228; saa ilmoittaa, jos silmiin osuu.


Yksi muutoksen kohde voisi olla vaikka ihan alkuun n&#228;m&#228; painikkeet "Post reply" ja "Quote", kun muu foorumi tuntuisi olevan jokseenkin suomeksi  :Wink:  En halua hoputtaa mutta  :Wink: 

Hyvin positiivisena seikkana pid&#228;n sit&#228;, ett&#228; nykyinen foorumisofta tarjoaa sellaiset osoitteet viestiketjuihin, ett&#228; niist&#228; n&#228;kee jo viestin otsikonkin.

----------


## dima

Minulla on sellainen ongelma, että kun painaa "mene ensimmäiseen lukemattomaan viestiin" -painiketta, päädynkin uusimpaan viestiin. Jos ei huomaa vierittää näyttöä ylöspäin, voi jäädä viestejä lukematta. Miten pääsen todellakin ensimmäiseen uuteen viestiin?

----------


## vko

> Yksi muutoksen kohde voisi olla vaikka ihan alkuun n&#228;m&#228; painikkeet "Post reply" ja "Quote", kun muu foorumi tuntuisi olevan jokseenkin suomeksi  En halua hoputtaa mutta


Tarkoitus on, mutta kun vuorokaudessa eiv&#228;t tunnit meinaa riitt&#228;&#228; kaikelle.  :Smile: 




> Minulla on sellainen ongelma, ett&#228; kun painaa "mene ensimm&#228;iseen lukemattomaan viestiin" -painiketta, p&#228;&#228;dynkin uusimpaan viestiin. Jos ei huomaa vieritt&#228;&#228; n&#228;ytt&#246;&#228; yl&#246;sp&#228;in, voi j&#228;&#228;d&#228; viestej&#228; lukematta. Miten p&#228;&#228;sen todellakin ensimm&#228;iseen uuteen viestiin?


Foorumin etusivulla t&#228;m&#228; siis toimii viestiketjun otsikosta. Viestiketjulistauksissa (esim.) t&#228;m&#228; toimii viestiketjun otsikon vasemmalla puolella olevasta alasp&#228;in osoittavasta nuolesta. Itsekin kyseist&#228; toimintoa ahkerasti k&#228;yt&#228;n ja ainakin t&#228;h&#228;n asti linkki on aina mennyt todellakin ensimm&#228;iseen lukemattomaan viestiin. Jos sinulla ei t&#228;m&#228; ominaisuus todellakaan toimi, l&#228;het&#228;p&#228; minulle yksityisviesti niin yritet&#228;&#228;n selvitt&#228;&#228; asiaa.

----------

